# Sandy-Gold. Ret. Mom and her pups-TN



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Praying that someone will give Sandy and her pups loving homes. Her story is so sad :-(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Yes, Sandy's story is SO SAD and I hope she and her pups will know the love of having a home!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I contacted Middle Tennessee GRR about her.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

We are going to inquire about her on Monday when the shelter opens. Thanks for forwarding this to me fostermom! We actually just took in a dog with a similar story in Kentucky, she was a local celebrity up there also!
http://www.lcni5.com/cgi-bin/c2.cgi?023+article+News+20100520160645023023001


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's beautiful, I hope a fur-ever home in her future.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTN*

GOLDENGIRLTN

tHANK YOU. Please let us know what Carl Zagona says.
Here is his cell if you want to call today
423-421-3681
Carl's email is: [email protected]

It would be wonderful if you can take Sandy and her pups, or help Golden Huggs with them.
There is a rescue in VT that MIGHT help, but it would be so much better if you guys could!!
The rescue in VT's name is Golden Huggs and here is what Brigitte said
Thank you Karen.....*we are in Vermont and NEED someone to partner with to help....they would need to hold the puppies and vet them......
[email protected]
*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenGirlTN said:


> We are going to inquire about her on Monday when the shelter opens. Thanks for forwarding this to me fostermom! We actually just took in a dog with a similar story in Kentucky, she was a local celebrity up there also!
> http://www.lcni5.com/cgi-bin/c2.cgi?023+article+News+20100520160645023023001


I hope your rescue can get her. I love the little black fluff balls that her puppies are. I would be all over fostering on of them if they were nearby, that's for sure!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTN*

GoldenGirlTN

Please let me know if your rescue will be able to save Sandy and her pups,
as it will be very hard for the rescue in VT.
They would need someone to have them vetted and hold them and I don't know if they have transport or not.

Carl Zagona (East Ridge Animal Services) his cell is: 423-421-3681

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will update as I know anything....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTN*

GoldenGirlTN

I gave you Carl's cell phone number in case you can't get an answer at the shelter. 423-421-3681
HERE IS Brigitte's from Golden Huggs Rescue in VT phone number in case you want to talk to her.
802-734-6830

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=VT47&preview=1


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

We have been in contact with Carl regarding Sandy. The main issue is that we are VERY full right now. Sandy will require a very special foster home that can take the time to work with her, and that has the knowledge of rehabbing a dog in her situation. We only have one foster home like that, and it is filled with a Golden that came from the exact same type of situation as Sandy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTN*

GoldenGirlTN

Thank you for calling Carl. 
Do you think you might have a foster home open up for her?
Carl did say that Sandy and her pups would be safe at the shelter and that pups couldn't be adopted for at least two weeks anyway.
Is there a way that Brigitte of Golden Huggs in VT can contact you?
I will send her your post.
Thank you.

Do you think any of the other Golden Ret. Rescues in TN might be able to take Sandy and the pups?


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I am really unsure if we can take her. The scared frightened stray that we just recently took in will need at least 2-3 months of rehabbing before becoming adoptable. The foster home she is in is the only foster we have that is able to do this type of rehabilitation. We have a major shortage of foster homes, and a surplus of dogs needing assistance. We have already adopted out over 110 dogs this year, that was how many we adopted out total in 2009. It is definitely raining Goldens in TN.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldengirltn*

GOLDENGIRLTN

I understand. I think that Brigitte from Golden Huggs in VT is still willing to take her but she said their rescue needed someone to partner with to help pull, get vetted and maybe find a place to hold them, I assume as she is arranging transport.

Do you want me to say that Middle TN can or can't offer any help?
I respect whatever you think


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*email from Brigitte*

Brigitte called Carl at the shelter and here's what she said:

I did speak to him. The momma is quite ferral at this point. He said a couple that has been coming in might take her into foster with the puppies. I cant take the momma in the state she is we only have fosters . I told him I could help the puppies. But again I need someone to hold and get them vetted - at least 3 rounds of shots before they can go on transport. he'll call me if they can help him, help me. 


Brigitte


----------

